# Bee Rescue Mission Pics



## Earthboy (May 16, 2007)

Here is the url:

https://www.facebook.com/YSKHoney

Thank you very much for your visit and input.

Respectfully,

Earthboy


----------



## Earthboy (May 16, 2007)

Earthboy said:


> Here is the url:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/YSKHoney
> 
> ...


I have added a few more pics of bee-removal and safety:

https://www.facebook.com/YSKHoney

Thank you for visiting!


----------

